# induject 250 alpha pharma problem



## shippasaurus (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi,

Having spent ages researching the alpha pharma lab I went ahead and got some induject 250. I checkd the packs on theyr authorisation site and they are fine so I'm saisfied they are genuine alpha pharma. However I'm concerned about the oil, wen its drawn into the syringe its reasonably thick, hwever once u try to move the plunger up or down the barrel its like the oil is too thick causing the plunger to become stuck, there's a blockage or the oil is too heavy to be moved. I realise this can't be the case but I'm perplexed as to the reason for this "blockage" iv tried it with 3 amps and the same thing happens. Can anyone shed any light on this?

Thanks


----------



## HTID (Oct 4, 2008)

it mite be your barrels mate, its been happening with me no matter wat gear it is.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

put it in warem water for a fcew minutes prior works wonders i had it the other day get it to a point and just hold it it will come up !!! but warm water all the way


----------



## shippasaurus (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks, I tried warm water and it makes it easier to draw up. But once its in the barrel the same problem of it sticking etc, persists. I'm unsure as to whether or not to keep using it


----------



## haataa74 (Jun 29, 2011)

shippasaurus said:


> Thanks, I tried warm water and it makes it easier to draw up. But once its in the barrel the same problem of it sticking etc, persists. I'm unsure as to whether or not to keep using it


I have same problem. I been used it though. No problems and seems to work, but I assume induject-250 is heavily underdosed.

I stick only with legs and calves. Only places where i can aspirate. Shoulders are impossible to aspirate since it does block so heavily.


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

It's due to eo solvent effecting the rubber stopper


----------



## malctown (Nov 16, 2011)

what gauge pin are you using, prob not the rubber plunger sticking as its not exposed to the air


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

haataa74 said:


> I have same problem. I been used it though. No problems and seems to work, but I assume induject-250 is heavily underdosed.
> 
> I stick only with legs and calves. Only places where i can aspirate. Shoulders are impossible to aspirate since it does block so heavily.


why do you think its underdosed...? im using it and think its the best ugl gear iv ever used.....

as stated by apple its the plunger being effected by the eo solvent.


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

malctown said:


> what gauge pin are you using, prob not the rubber plunger sticking as its not exposed to the air


What has air got to do with the rubber sticking?

It's the oil (eo solvent used as carrier) that's causing the rubber bung to expand Makeing it difficult to inject, has nothing at all to do with it being exposed to air or not


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

A mate is finding this with alpha pharma prop. He's running pro chem 300 alongside and his barrels with that are fine.

As Apple said, I'm assuming it's the EO.


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Guys, what was the solution / fix to this problem?

Does he need to replace something?


----------



## SWIPS (Jan 30, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Boris21 (Jun 19, 2012)

I used the Induject 250 last year all codes checked out,felt awful on it leaned up slightly didnt put any mass on,definatley seemed weak


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

apple said:


> It's due to eo solvent effecting the rubber stopper


This ^

The oil is EO (Ethyl Oleate).. your syringes come pre lubed inside, the EO solvent eats the lube

Just like Pharma Viramone or Testolic, EO oil does this, but i find it much less pip


----------



## SWIPS (Jan 30, 2012)

Raptor said:


> This ^
> 
> The oil is EO (Ethyl Oleate).. your syringes come pre lubed inside, the EO solvent eats the lube
> 
> Just like Pharma Viramone or Testolic, EO oil does this, but i find it much less pip


yep as he said

and this is solutin

i use this for alpha pharma and its all fine

http://www.exchangesupplies.org/shopdisp_S245.php

much better to use then any other barrels


----------

